# Gruesome Buffet



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

here are a few pics of the dinner that I prepared for my Daughters 18th bday. I served-
Human carcass 
Witches Fingers
Pumpkin puke
Fried Vertebrae discs w/coagulated blood 
Puss Puffs
Pulsating Heart
Compost
and Delectable Brain
I ran out of time and didn't get a chance to make the bleeding Eyeballs
I just hope her friends didn't think it was too corny, I burned eight of my fingers grabbing a hot pan out of the oven. In the frenzy of it all I forgot to grab the oven mitts. Ahhh.... teenagers are so hard to please.
what do you guys think? cool or corny.

http://nancj3.shutterfly.com/action/


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great buffet ya got there Nancj. You did fabulous!!! It's hard to squeeze a compliment out of teens but I betcha they liked it!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great wholesome food ...
looks good
well if they ate it im guessing they liked it.
good job


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

food looks great and so do the name cards!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I like the snake in the chips. Great idea.

Good looking spread as well.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks great. Very creative. 
The pumpking puke appeared to be a little corny though


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the feed back guys.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Is there a secret to witch fingers? We are using the pillsbury bread stick dough - and they keep coming out looking like - well bread sticks...

Is it the recipe that is important? Would the pretzel dough recipe be better?


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

what I did was used the pillsbury bread sticks cut them in half so instead of 10 there are now 20 then I rolled them to make them longer and more round. then pinch them to make the knuckles, added blanched almonds dyed in red food color for the nails, and for some more added effect brushed them with butter with a little bit of green food color to make them creepy. i'm sure pretzel dough would also work just make sur to roll out the dough thin since they will bake to twice its size before baking. hope this helps.


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

I love the pumpkin puke!!
Fantastic idea


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Amarande


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

I liked the set up. i bet the teens liked it too.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

The boys totally liked it, the girls on the other hand were a little too girly and were grossed out by it.  
so yes, I think I acomplished what I had wanted to do


----------

